# Some photos of my beautiful boys xxx



## _Vicky_

just because I love them sooo much and wanted to share 

this is my favourite taken this Saturday morning all messy hair and pyjamas lol

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/226166_10150258726132475_615397474_7734325_5061748_n.jpg

and raiding my bag on Friday (I left the room for all of thirty seconds lol)

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205831_10150258724587475_615397474_7734313_3399727_n.jpg

lol - the top 14 in this album are the latest and the link too for anyone that hasnt seen it yet xxxx

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.132608467474.110864.615397474&l=09a90b6c81&type=1


----------



## ems1

Awww very cute, i love the ones of them playing together they look so full of mischief. My boys have just started smiling at each other...and it melts ur heart. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahhhhhh! I love them :D Adorable..you should be (and are, I'm sure) VERY proud!! xx


----------



## chan8180

very cheeky looking chaps, love the morning look bless them x


----------



## chetnaz

Adorable! Gorgeous boys Vicky x


----------



## AutumnSky

Aww, they are beautiful!
I have sent you a friend request on FB - hope you don't mind :flower:
xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Gorgeous Vicki. They look so loved x


----------



## _Vicky_

AutumnSky said:


> Aww, they are beautiful!
> I have sent you a friend request on FB - hope you don't mind :flower:
> xx

not at all!!!! Will get round to email in a mo xx


----------



## _Vicky_

lizziedripping said:


> Gorgeous Vicki. They look so loved x

Gosh that made me well up what a lovely compliment thank you x


----------



## ever hopefull

Vicky,

They are just adorable, I love their little faces going through your bag, their intent on discovering all Mummy's secrets!

Just gorgeous x


----------



## mamato2more

Just plain cute!!


----------



## MrsT2B

They are so beautiful! In every photo they are smiling and look so happy

You are such a great mum Vicky, nothing but admiration for you

xxx


----------



## knitbit

They are so cute! Love how they are concentrating on rummaging through your bag! So cute!


----------



## _Vicky_

MrsT2B said:


> They are so beautiful! In every photo they are smiling and look so happy
> 
> You are such a great mum Vicky, nothing but admiration for you
> 
> xxx

Gosh thank you what a lovely thing to say xxxx


----------



## FatKat

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## genies girl

They are so brilliant ! X


----------



## auntcarrie

What gorgeous boys!!! Thank you for posting! 

When can we arrange the marriages with my older two???


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Awwww.... they are gorgeous even when being naughty.


----------



## bek74

Oh Vickie they are just so cute..


----------



## ahbon

so sweet :) x


----------



## embojet

Aww they are so cute x


----------



## angelpants

Got to be some of the cutest photos of twins I have seen!!
Gorgeous, you lucky, lucky girl you!
:)

xx


----------



## _Vicky_

Thanks ladies - would you believe looking at these pics when they are in bed makes me miss them - how sad am I (and I am with them 24/7 lol)




auntcarrie said:


> What gorgeous boys!!! Thank you for posting!
> 
> *When can we arrange the marriages with my older two???*

No time like the present right who fits whoo

Fynn - persistence personified doesnt keep still for a minute, can beat me accross the room easy. Eats anything sleeps when he wants and is the noisiest impatient person you will ever meet! He is cheeky, very funny and kind and gives the best kisses!

Sam - easily the sweetest natured person I have ever had the pleasure to meet, easy and content and loves to 'read'. Loves proper 'dinners' and anything savory. Thinks all this rushing about is over rated but when he wants something boy everyone knows it!!!


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww they are adorable xx


----------

